# What's stuck behind Gesso's Ear!?



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

HELP!

I just realized this did not go away like I had thought it did a few baths ago. He just hides it at times. Any ideas on how I can get rid of it!? Does it look like anything more serious? (like mites D

I tried Qtip and water a while back, and thought it worked. Now I tried tweezers but it was hard so I didn't haul. I'm too afraid to hurt him. Advice?

Pictures:


























HELP! How do I clean his grumpy little ears!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like a scab to me, I wouldn't try to pull it off, it should come off in its own time.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

try some bag balm or vaseline to see if it loosens up it looks like either some dry skin or a scab i wouldnt try to putt it off


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't see how he would have gotten a scab  poor guy. I'll try the vaseline, thanks.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

he might have just been scratching or something maybe a tp tube if he has one in his cage....


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

He is too round to reach his ear while scratching (so i've noticed), and he hasn't had tubes for a few months. but it could have been.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Could he have had an ingrown quill? Maybe it finally surfaced, or maybe he scratched it out and in the process hurt himself


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

He's over a year and a half old so I'm unsure, but possibly.


----------

